# Fulcrum Speed DB 40 or Campy Bora WTO DB 40



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Shopping wheels for a disc brake build and among the wheels I'm considering are the Fulcrum Speed DB40 and the Campy WTO DB 45 (which should be available in the US in a couple months). The big difference seems to be spoke count with the Fulcrum using 21 front and rear, and the Bora WTO using 24 front and rear same as the Bora One. I weigh 175 to 180lbs, and am a little concerned with the lower spoke count on the Fulcrums especially with a disc wheel. Anyone have any problems with Fulcrums using 21 spoke count on disc brake wheels? The Bora One DB wheels are narrower by 2mm which is why I thought I would wait for the WTOs and the WTOs can be run tubeless or with tubes, so a more updated wheelset with is the same for the fulcrums.


----------



## pdlpsher (Oct 14, 2018)

The Speed 40 has rim reinforcement around the spoke holes similar to the Shimano C24 and C40. You will be OK with only 21 spokes. Also the wheel uses 2:1 lacing so the spoke tension is much more higher and balanced compared to traditional wheels with 1:1 lacing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Granted they are good hubs and no chance of wearing out brake track on disc wheels so should last but the chance of being stuck with a useless rim or hub at that price level should the other one break in the future would be enough to make me shy away from 21 hole anything regardless of the strength concern. (in other words you might not be able to find a 21 hole rim or hub to replace. And even if fulcrum is still supporting them that might be a hassle)

21 hole seems absurd to me for durability reasons too but somehow they (and shimano) seem to make it work so what do I know.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

For $1300+USD...you're in White Hub, DT or Sapim spokes, and carbon rim territory....which will be far easier to service with parts cheaper and more readily available.

Also....Fulcrums are a proper bastard to ever have to field put a tube in a tubeless tire on. You will need a beed jack presuming Fulcrum/Campagnolo says you can use one on their carbon rims.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Marc said:


> For $1300+USD...you're in White Hub, DT or Sapim spokes, and carbon rim territory....which will be far easier to service with parts cheaper and more readily available.
> 
> Also....Fulcrums are a proper bastard to ever have to field put a tube in a tubeless tire on. You will need a beed jack presuming Fulcrum/Campagnolo says you can use one on their carbon rims.


Well, I don't want to have to fight to put a tire on for sure. Targeting under 1550 for a CLD wheelset is why I'm looking at these, So what's a build that's at or under that weight that you would consider with a 40mm'ish rim depth? Enve 3.4 is the other option I was thinking but I sure they used the DT240 hub.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Srode said:


> Well, I don't want to have to fight to put a tire on for sure. Targeting under 1550 for a CLD wheelset is why I'm looking at these, So what's a build that's at or under that weight that you would consider with a 40mm'ish rim depth? Enve 3.4 is the other option I was thinking but I sure they used the DT240 hub.



That target weight is going to be a bit tight using quality hubs and 40-50mm rims...Bitex hubs are light and can beat that goal weight, but I find the engagement underwhelming.

An option to consider with either Bitex or White CLD:

https://www.prowheelbuilder.com/pwb...d-gravel-cx-disc-brake-wheel-set-package.html

Similarly, November Dave has sets that are similar in spec (White CLD or DT) and price:

https://novemberbicycles.com/collections/cafe-racer-disc


Then of course there are outifts like Light Bicycle that can do similar builds at that price point.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Marc said:


> That target weight is going to be a bit tight using quality hubs and 40-50mm rims...Bitex hubs are light and can beat that goal weight, but I find the engagement underwhelming.
> 
> An option to consider with either Bitex or White CLD:
> 
> ...


thanks for the examples, they all do seem heavier (with the exception of Bitex) that what I would like though. I wonder of the new rims from Fulcrum / Campy are going to be as hard to mount tires on. Maybe they are deeper at the center since they are 2mm wider.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

A custom wheels with Alto Cycling's 40mm disc carbon is an even better choice. These rims are one of the best I've used for setting up tubeless.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

changingleaf said:


> A custom wheels with Alto Cycling's 40mm disc carbon is an even better choice. These rims are one of the best I've used for setting up tubeless.


That's a nice light rim, with 240s CLD and CXRay spokes that could be a nice build - what do you like about them for setting up tubeless vs others?


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

I like the Alto Cycling rims because they meet good tubeless criteria
1. tubeless tires are relatively easy to mount by hand
3. the tires can be inflated with a floor pump
3. the tires stay seated in the bead seat of the rim when you let the air out which makes it easy to add sealant through the valve core without after the tire is seated.


----------

